# Cercasi amante



## Pincopallino (22 Marzo 2022)

Sposato, meglio se con figli.
Con cognome lombardo, quantomeno padano Che finisce al lato di qua del Po.
Brillante.
Con un lavoro fisso.
Libero di Vedere l’amante solo di giorno da lunedì a venerdì.
Automunito, patente indifferente, purché guidi.
Amante dell’alcool da bere.
Non fumatore.
Non nato prima del 71.
Fisicamente atletico.
Non più alto di un 1,90 e non più basso di 1,70.
Durata in erezione non inferiore a due ore.
Generoso nel procurare orgasmi.

Queste le caratteristiche che la mia compagna di aperitivo pomeridiana cerca nel prossimo amante. Le ho detto che non avrei sindacato su nessun punto e su sua richiesta mi limito a fare casting come si suol dire.

Era qualche mese che non la vedevo, quando le ho chiesto come va con tuo marito? Va meglio, ma faccio le corna.

Faro‘ io un primo screening analizzando opportuna documentazione anagrafica senza testare di persona la parte fisica,  passerò a lei poi La Rosa di candidati.


----------



## Nono (22 Marzo 2022)

Cazzo .... peccato che sono astemio   

Poi non ho capito ... avrai sbagliato .... ho letto erezione di 2 ore .... intendevi minuti, vero???


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

Perché nato prima del ‘71?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Marzo 2022)

Quelli scartati girali qua
Pretenziosa l amica

PS @Etta...giovane lo vorrà giovane


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Ma lei in cambio cosa offre?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Cazzo .... peccato che sono astemio
> 
> Poi non ho capito ... avrai sbagliato .... ho letto erezione di 2 ore .... intendevi minuti, vero???


Dice non nato prima del 71


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Marzo 2022)

Ma il cognome?


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Marzo 2022)

Azz Pinco, stavo per dirti intanto che aspettava di farti avanti te...poi ho visto la durata in erezione


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Marzo 2022)

Ueh raga io faccio solo da tramite. E piano coi pvt che mi si intasa la posta!


----------



## Etta (22 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quelli scartati girali qua
> Pretenziosa l amica
> 
> PS @Etta...*giovane lo vorrà giovane*


Vorrà il toyboy?


----------



## Nono (22 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dice non nato prima del 71


A me sembrava chiaro il significato


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vorrà il toyboy?


Del 71 ha 51 anni, tanto toyboy non mi pare


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2022)

se voleva il toyboy avrebbe scritto nato non prima del '91


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se voleva il toyboy avrebbe scritto nato non prima del '91


Se avesse voluto


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se avesse voluto


sì sì.   in ogni caso questa tizia vede troppi porno


----------



## Ulisse (22 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Durata in erezione non inferiore a due ore.


due ore frazionabili ?
chiedo per un amico 

ps
la durata dell'erezione dipende pure (e molto) da lei


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Del 71 ha 51 anni, tanto toyboy non mi pare


Appunto ha scritto: sotto al ‘71. Potrebbe anche essere del ‘90. Non ha specificato.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se avesse voluto


Speriamo lo scelga con un minimo di cultura. Non che sbaglia i verbi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Speriamo lo scelga con un minimo di cultura. Non che sbaglia i verbi.


Si certo, sarà la sua priorità fare un test di grammatica.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si certo, sarà la sua priorità fare un test di grammatica.


Era una battuta riferita al tuo collega. Però, scherzi a parte, a me sanguinerebbero gli occhi con uno che scrive sgrammaticato.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Cazzo .... peccato che sono astemio
> 
> Poi non ho capito ... avrai sbagliato .... ho letto erezione di 2 ore .... intendevi minuti, vero???


Eh mi sa di no….pero‘ te sei anche vecchietto…e lei mi chiesto non oltre il 71. Oh, ambasciator non porta pene neh! 



Etta ha detto:


> Perché nato prima del ‘71?


non c’è scritto così.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quelli scartati girali qua
> Pretenziosa l amica
> PS @Etta...giovane lo vorrà giovane


vuoi uno spritz? 
l’amica sa quello che vuole.….



omicron ha detto:


> Ma lei in cambio cosa offre?


Questo lo scopriranno i candidati. Mio compito e’ trovarli, non parlare di cose che so ma che non sono tenuto a rivelare.
Sai la praivasi…..



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma il cognome?


Comincio col fartene un primo elenco.

Colombo
Brambilla
Corno
Mapelli
Fumagalli
Sangalli
Rossi
Mariani
Sala
Riva
Canevari
Confalonieri
Galliani
Berlusconi
Cose cosi insomma….



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Azz Pinco, stavo per dirti intanto che aspettava di farti avanti te...poi ho visto la durata in erezione


Io non posso…sono amantato e fedele anche se durassi quasi dieci minuti.


----------



## Lostris (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Amante dell’alcool *da bere.*


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> due ore frazionabili ?
> chiedo per un amico
> ps
> la durata dell'erezione dipende pure (e molto) da lei


a me da chi o cosa dipende interessa poco, ho solo esposto il capitolato.
credo le due ore siano consecutive, ha letto questo post ma miha solo esternato il suo totale accordo con quanto scritto. Non ha fatto ulteriori richieste.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 10088


Beh c’è anche quello per pulire.


----------



## Lostris (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh c’è anche quello per pulire.


In effetti sì, la trovo comunque una precisazione interessante 

Per il resto molti punti sono assolutamente condivisibili. Buona fortuna!


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se voleva il toyboy avrebbe scritto nato non prima del '91


Ma guarda…conoscendo i suoi amanti precedenti, credo non li voglia neodiplomati, però non avendo specificato, se mi si presenta anche un giovine io lo ana lizzo comunque.



Lostris ha detto:


> In effetti sì, la trovo comunque una precisazione interessante
> Per il resto molti punti sono assolutamente condivisibili. Buona fortuna!


e’ l’esperienza che ti porta a selezionare….o così o anche senza. 
e vale per tutto, non solo per ste cacate.



perplesso ha detto:


> sì sì.   in ogni caso questa tizia vede troppi porno


te invece no?! 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si certo, sarà la sua priorità fare un test di grammatica.


A dire la verità sotto questo aspetto non mi è sembrata molto drastica. Credo che anche muto le vada bene. 



Etta ha detto:


> Era una battuta riferita al tuo collega. Però, scherzi a parte, a me sanguinerebbero gli occhi con uno che scrive sgrammaticato.


gli occhi sanguinano?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> vuoi uno spritz?
> l’amica sa quello che vuole.….


Grazie....
Col campari....
Ma magari tra qualche ora...


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie....
> Col campari....
> Ma magari tra qualche ora...


Anche a te col Campari piace?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche a te col Campari piace?


Yes con l Aperol risulta troppo dolce...


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma guarda…conoscendo i suoi amanti precedenti, credo non li voglia neodiplomati, però non avendo specificato, se mi si presenta anche un giovine io lo ana lizzo comunque.


Le conviene prenderselo giovine. Non 19 anni ma almeno sotto i 30.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> gli occhi sanguinano?


Certo.


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si certo, sarà la sua priorità fare un test di grammatica.


non è che avessi tutti i requisiti richiesti  , ma il test di grammatica mi frega


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Appunto ha scritto: sotto al ‘71. Potrebbe anche essere del ‘90. Non ha specificato.


ha scritto

Non nato prima del 71. 

vuol dire al massimo 51 anni


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ha scritto
> 
> Non nato prima del 71.
> 
> vuol dire al massimo 51 anni


Uffa .... sta discriminante su noi vecchietti è illecita


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Uffa .... sta discriminante su noi vecchietti è illecita


 prenditela con l'amica di pinco, io ho avuto a che fare con quelli del 70 e anche del 67 e non mi sono trovata male


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Era una battuta riferita al tuo collega. Però, scherzi a parte, a me sanguinerebbero gli occhi con uno che scrive sgrammaticato.


mica ci devi scrivere e neanche parlare


----------



## Lostris (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> prenditela con l'amica di pinco, io ho avuto a che fare con quelli del 70 e anche del 67 e non mi sono trovata male


Sì, ma quanti anni fa? 

Comunque dal 70 al 71 capirai che differenza


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non è che avessi tutti i requisiti richiesti  , ma il test di grammatica mi frega


si ma solo con etta è richiesto


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì, ma quanti anni fa?
> 
> Comunque dal 70 al 71 capirai che differenza


 l'ultima volta 15 anni fa   però loro sostengono di essere ancora in forma 
cmq il discrimine dell'età spero che sia elastico e che prevalga la durata dell'erezione


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ma solo con etta è richiesto


dai li non parlo agisco


----------



## Lostris (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> *l'ultima volta 15 anni fa*  però loro sostengono di essere ancora in forma
> cmq il discrimine dell'età spero che sia elastico e che prevalga la durata dell'erezione


Ah beh allora 

La discriminazione in base all’età in generale la capisco.. ognuno ha le sue idee e credo tutti abbiamo un range “prediletto”.

Io normalmente non sono interessata nemmeno ai coetanei, figurati. 

Poi ci si può dire che ci si precludono delle possibilità, ma è normale che, quando si targettizza, si diano dei parametri rispetto alle affinità storiche o desideri.


----------



## Ulisse (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ha fatto ulteriori richieste.


in effetti non ha espresso preferenze sul gruppo sanguigno e numero di scarpe.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ah beh allora
> 
> La discriminazione in base all’età in generale la capisco.. ognuno ha le sue idee e credo tutti abbiamo un range “prediletto”.
> 
> ...


personalmente non ho mai avuto target, né di età né di aspetto o studi o altro, certo che se come l'amica di pinco si cerca solo qualcuno che stantuffi, le cose cambiano


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Omi come scrivevo, il cosa cerca lho scritto, ma per farci cosa non mi riguarda e nemmeno mi interessa. Certo lo ha chiamato amante...quindi qualche bottarella sarà dovuta....


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> due ore frazionabili ?
> chiedo per un amico
> 
> ps
> la durata dell'erezione dipende pure (e molto) da lei


bisogna poi vedere lei com'è


----------



## Lostris (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> personalmente non ho mai avuto target, né di età né di aspetto o studi o altro, certo che se come l'amica di pinco si cerca solo qualcuno che stantuffi, le cose cambiano


In questo caso, dato che è una ricerca, il target lo si esplicita.
Normalmente lo abbiamo tutti, magari inconsapevolmente.

In sostanza è l’insieme delle caratteristiche che non ci fanno scartare una persona a priori.

Per alcune persone sono molte, per altre poche, e possono comprendere canoni estetici, di genere, comunicativi, atteggiamenti ecc. e normalmente non sono granitiche, ma cambiano in base alle esigenze relazionali del momento.

Non è una cosa negativa, è umana.
E la consapevolezza in questo senso fa risparmiare un sacco di tempo.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Omi come scrivevo, il cosa cerca lho scritto, ma per farci cosa non mi riguarda e nemmeno mi interessa. Certo lo ha chiamato amante...quindi qualche bottarella sarà dovuta....


se le interessano 2 ore di erezione non credo che sia per usare l'attrezzo come attaccapanni eh...


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> In questo caso, dato che è una ricerca, il target lo si esplicita.
> Normalmente lo abbiamo tutti, magari inconsapevolmente.
> 
> In sostanza è l’insieme delle caratteristiche che non ci fanno scartare una persona a priori.
> ...


l'unica cosa che ho sempre trovato assolutamente irresistibile è l'intelligenza e vale per tutti i rapporti che ho instaurato, con qualcuno che considero poco intelligente non riesco ad averci a che fare


----------



## ivanl (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se le interessano 2 ore di erezione non credo che sia per usare l'attrezzo come attaccapanni eh...


questa è facilmente ottenibile, in ogni caso anche alla mia età


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se le interessano 2 ore di erezione non credo che sia per usare l'attrezzo come attaccapanni eh...
> Due ore mi sembra il.minimo...no?
> Per 10 minuti basta il.marito.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> questa è facilmente ottenibile, in ogni caso anche alla mia età


la chimica,sì, lo sappiamo, ma appunto, non è che poi stai lì a fare il soprammobile


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> questa è facilmente ottenibile, in ogni caso anche alla mia età


E ma Ivani, le caratteristiche richieste sono unite dalla E, non dalla O.


----------



## ivanl (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la chimica,sì, lo sappiamo, ma appunto, non è che poi stai lì a fare il soprammobile


spero di no, con quel che costano gli aiutini


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Due ore mi sembra il.minimo...no?
> Per 10 minuti basta il.marito.


quindi le interessa stantuffare, quello che ho scritto diversi post fa
ps impara a quotare


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi le interessa stantuffare, quello che ho scritto diversi post fa
> ps impara a quotare


Sto guidando...non posso andare troppo per il sottile, leggi e non rompere, donna! 
Dimmi qualcosa di meno ovvio...ti prego...


----------



## Lostris (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se le interessano 2 ore di erezione non credo che sia per usare l'attrezzo come attaccapanni eh...


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sto guidando...non posso andare troppo per il sottile, leggi e non rompere, donna!
> Dimmi qualcosa di meno ovvio...ti prego...


suca 

ma cosa vuoi che ti dica, io sto in toscana e non conosco nessuno adatto al profilo richiesto, dille di sentire l'adecco


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> suca
> 
> ma cosa vuoi che ti dica, io sto in toscana e non conosco nessuno adatto al profilo richiesto, dille di sentire l'adecco


La toscana è fuori target. Vedi che non stai attenta?


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La toscana è fuori target. Vedi che non stai attenta?


anche se sto in toscana qualche lombardo lo conosco ma non rientra nel target


----------



## Ulisse (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> personalmente non ho mai avuto target, né di età né di aspetto o studi o altro


nemmeno io. Sulla carta.
Poi alla fine i requisiti ognuno li tiene. Eccome se li tiene.
Li applichi quando scannerizzi la persona per valutarne il livello di interesse.

Se mi giro indietro, tutte quelle che ho frequentato rientrano in certe categorie.
Quando qualcuna si è infilata fra le maglie del retino, è durata quanto la luce nelle scale.
E questo in generale. Non mi riferisco solo al letto.

L'amica di Pinco, nell'impossibilità di fare recruitment di persona, fornisce gli entry criteria per già solo prendere in considerazione la candidatura
Così non perde tempo nessuno.

Però, dovrebbe fornire anche la sua descrizione.
Se è un botolo con vene varicose stile borraccia di decathlon, barba post menopausa e tette che toccano l'ombelico...è giusto saperlo.
Anche per il candidato vale il discorso della perdita di tempo.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anche se sto in toscana qualche lombardo lo conosco ma non rientra nel target


Io di amanti toscane ne ho avute tre...e mi ci son sempre trovato alla grande, FIrenze Lucca e Livorno.


----------



## Ulisse (23 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bisogna poi vedere lei com'è


su questo, quantomeno, credo garantisca Pinco.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> nemmeno io. Sulla carta.
> Poi alla fine i requisiti ognuno li tiene. Eccome se li tiene.
> Li applichi quando scannerizzi la persona per valutarne il livello di interesse.
> 
> ...


io se mi guardo indietro vedo persone diversissime tra loro se non, appunto, per la capacità di sapermi tenere testa e sapermi stimolare mentalmente
il sesso occasionale o la relazione di 3 giorni non mi hanno mai attratto e non sono mai riuscita a relazionarmi con qualcuno che prima  di tutto non mi soddisfacesse a livello mentale, non provo proprio attrazione per una persona che non trovo abbastanza intelligente o stimolante
quindi a me una lista della spesa di caratteristiche fisiche e anagrafiche pare un'assurdità, io la prima cosa che avrei chiesto sarebbe stata appunto l'intelligenza, anche per saper gestire un certo tipo di rapporto
poi credo di essere stata la prima a chiedere lei cosa abbia da offrire, ma non ho avuto risposta 



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io di amanti toscane ne ho avute tre...e mi ci son sempre trovato alla grande, FIrenze Lucca e Livorno.


magari le conosco pure


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io di amanti toscane ne ho avute tre...e mi ci son sempre trovato alla grande, FIrenze Lucca e Livorno.


Le toscane hanno una marcia in più


----------



## Ulisse (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per la capacità di sapermi tenere testa e sapermi stimolare mentalmente
> il sesso occasionale o la relazione di 3 giorni non mi hanno mai attratto e non sono mai riuscita a relazionarmi con qualcuno che prima di tutto non mi soddisfacesse a livello mentale, non provo proprio attrazione per una persona che non trovo abbastanza intelligente o stimolante


appunto.
Ecco i tuoi schemi mentali di selezione.
Né più, né meno, di chi le cerca con le tette grosse.

Sono quelle caratteristiche che cerchiamo e che fanno emergere le persone, ai nostri occhi, dall'anonimato della massa


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> appunto.
> Ecco i tuoi schemi mentali di selezione.
> Né più, né meno, di chi le cerca con le tette grosse.
> 
> Sono quelle caratteristiche che cerchiamo e che fanno emergere le persone, ai nostri occhi, dall'anonimato della massa


ma l'avevo scritto anche prima che il mio discrimine era il cervello


----------



## Ulisse (23 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Le toscane hanno una marcia in più


si.
la retromarcia
alle tette 
ne ho conosciute diverse ed ho notato questo particolare.



omicron ha detto:


> ma l'avevo scritto anche prima che il mio discrimine era il cervello


si, ho capito.
Ti facevo solo notare che il tuo affermare un'assenza di criteri non era proprio calzante visto che ne hai come gli altri.
Diversi ma ci sono sempre.
Lo stesso non selezionare per fisico è un criterio esso stesso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si.
> la retromarcia
> alle tette
> ne ho conosciute diverse ed ho notato questo particolare.
> ...


Ulisse che ti devo dire...c'hai preso in pieno!!!...tette sempre avute poche, nemmeno quando allattavo sono cresciute più di tanto


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si.
> la retromarcia
> alle tette
> ne ho conosciute diverse ed ho notato questo particolare.


 ma se le mie amiche son tutte tettone  



Ulisse ha detto:


> si, ho capito.
> Ti facevo solo notare che il tuo affermare un'assenza di criteri non era proprio calzante visto che ne hai come gli altri.
> Diversi ma ci sono sempre.
> Lo stesso non selezionare per fisico è un criterio esso stesso.


sì ma lo avevo già scritto, solo questo volevo dire, che me lo hai solo fatto ripetere


----------



## Ulisse (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma se le mie amiche son tutte tettone


saranno figlie di immigrati.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> saranno figlie di immigrati.


no no, tutte autoctone, la mamma meridionale ce l'ho io     ed anche mia sorella è tettona così come le mie cugine...


----------



## Ulisse (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, tutte autoctone, la mamma meridionale ce l'ho io     ed anche mia sorella è tettona così come le mie cugine...


Ne avrò conosciute al più 5 ed è stata una pura coincidenza 
vedi che sto scherzando eh....figurati se considero 5 persone rappresentative di una regione intera...

cmq il dubbio mi rimane


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ne avrò conosciute al più 5 ed è stata una pura coincidenza
> vedi che sto scherzando eh....figurati se considero 5 persone rappresentative di una regione intera...
> 
> cmq il dubbio mi rimane


te ne presento molte di più che la taglia minima è una terza


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Colombo
> Brambilla
> Corno
> Mapelli
> ...


Sì, i cognomi lombardi li conosco.
Mi chiedevo cosa avesse Esposito che non va bene se lo tiene su due ore.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> nemmeno io. Sulla carta.
> Poi alla fine i requisiti ognuno li tiene. Eccome se li tiene.
> Li applichi quando scannerizzi la persona per valutarne il livello di interesse.
> 
> ...


Uli...non conosco i tuoi gusti, ma sono sicuro che ti piacerebbe e non poco.


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Le toscane hanno una marcia in più


quelle che ho conosciuto io avevano solo la marcia, non anche la leva del cambio.


----------



## Ulisse (23 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo cosa avesse Esposito che non va bene se lo tiene su due ore.


credo tema che un meridionale imbrogli.
Tipo mettere avanti l'orologio di 90 minuti per soddisfare il requisito delle 2 ore.
Falsificare il documento se troppo vecchio.
Venire con i tacchi se troppo basso..

insomma cose che giustamente ti aspetti da un meridionale


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì, i cognomi lombardi li conosco.
> Mi chiedevo cosa avesse Esposito che non va bene se lo tiene su due ore.


Ah non so io Arci, meglio non fare domande alle femmine.
Quando avevo l’amante a Pomezia mi ci trovavo da Dio!


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> credo tema che un meridionale imbrogli.
> Tipo mettere avanti l'orologio di 90 minuti per soddisfare il requisito delle 2 ore.
> Falsificare il documento se troppo vecchio.
> Venire con i tacchi se troppo basso..
> ...


Tze, terroni.


----------



## Ulisse (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Uli...non conosco i tuoi gusti, ma sono sicuro che ti piacerebbe e non poco.


ehhh
Per l'età esco fuori di pochissimo ma credo si possa risolvere retrodatando il bando di qualche mese.
però mi frega il cognome.
Per le due ore mi impegno...cerco di barattare con la qualità degli orgasmi la durata della prestazione


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Uli...non conosco i tuoi gusti, ma sono sicuro che ti piacerebbe e non poco.
> 
> quelle che ho conosciuto io avevano solo la marcia, non anche la leva del cambio.


Pinco e meno male!!! sai che sorpresona!!!


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

Usti .... dimenticavo che sono pure mezzo terrone ....
Niente da fare ..... fuori target


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ha scritto
> 
> Non nato prima del 71.
> 
> vuol dire al massimo 51 anni


Ma non ha scritto un minimo.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Uffa .... sta discriminante su noi vecchietti è illecita


Voglio il toyboy dopo una certa Nono.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> prenditela con l'amica di pinco, io ho avuto a che fare con quelli del 70 e anche del 67 e non mi sono trovata male


Io anche del ‘55.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mica ci devi scrivere e neanche parlare


Se è amante sì.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ma solo con etta è richiesto


Ci tengo alla grammatica io.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> suca
> 
> ma cosa vuoi che ti dica, io sto in toscana e non conosco nessuno adatto al profilo richiesto, dille di sentire l'adecco


Ma i toscani sono i migliori.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io se mi guardo indietro vedo persone diversissime tra loro se non, appunto, per la capacità di sapermi tenere testa e sapermi stimolare mentalmente
> il sesso occasionale o la relazione di 3 giorni non mi hanno mai attratto e non sono mai riuscita a relazionarmi con qualcuno che prima  di tutto non mi soddisfacesse a livello mentale, non provo proprio attrazione per una persona che non trovo abbastanza intelligente o stimolante
> quindi a me una lista della spesa di caratteristiche fisiche e anagrafiche pare un'assurdità, io la prima cosa che avrei chiesto sarebbe stata appunto l'intelligenza, anche per saper gestire un certo tipo di rapporto
> poi credo di essere stata la prima a chiedere lei cosa abbia da offrire, ma non ho avuto risposta


Io ho sempre trovato uomini che tenevano troppo testa ed infatti non mi piacevano. Non voglio chi tiene testa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io ho sempre trovato uomini che tenevano troppo testa ed infatti non mi piacevano. Non voglio chi tiene testa.


Io sono l opposto...
Se non mi tieni testa manco ti guardo
L uomo ...molle...no


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono l opposto...
> Se non mi tieni testa manco ti guardo
> L uomo ...molle...no


io uguale... se volevo qualcuno che mi diceva sempre di sì mi prendevo un cane


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io ho sempre trovato uomini che tenevano troppo testa ed infatti non mi piacevano. Non voglio chi tiene testa.


Ma dove la deve tenere la testa? Mica ho capito.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono l opposto...
> Se non mi tieni testa manco ti guardo
> L uomo ...molle...no


Non dico molle ma nemmeno uno che ti dice sempre di no o con il quale devi sempre discuterci.


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma dove la deve tenere la testa? Mica ho capito.


Ehhhh ...  la sappiamo noi ....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non dico molle ma nemmeno uno che ti dice sempre di no o con il quale devi sempre discuterci.


Guarda preferisco un cagacazzo ad uno che ad ogni risposta ti dica...vedi tu va bene tutto...ok...
Non lo so....ecc eccc eccc


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non dico molle ma nemmeno uno che ti dice sempre di no o con il quale devi sempre discuterci.


parliamo di cose diverse


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2022)

Ma lei com'è? 
Merita un Rocco a disposizione .


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

mi ricorda vagamente Barbara Bouquet da giovane.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda preferisco un cagacazzo ad uno che ad ogni risposta ti dica...vedi tu va bene tutto...ok...
> Non lo so....ecc eccc eccc


Tipo mia moglie, che conosci bene.
La sua frase tipica e’:

non voglio questo.
voglio che FAI questo.

ed io obbedisco. Muto.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> mi ricorda vagamente Barbara Bouquet da giovane.


Vagamente  non mi convince ....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tipo mia moglie, che conosci bene.
> La sua frase tipica e’:
> 
> non voglio questo.
> ...


Con lei...ubbidisci
Con le tue amichette....no


----------



## ivanl (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tipo mia moglie, che conosci bene.
> La sua frase tipica e’:
> 
> non voglio questo.
> ...


la mia fa ancora meglio: alla fine dice che comunque ho sbagliato


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tipo mia moglie, che conosci bene.
> La sua frase tipica e’:
> 
> non voglio questo.
> ...


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma dove la deve tenere la testa? Mica ho capito.


Tra le gambe e basta.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda preferisco un cagacazzo ad uno che ad ogni risposta ti dica...vedi tu va bene tutto...ok...
> Non lo so....ecc eccc eccc


No io cagacazzo li odio. Il mio ex era così.



omicron ha detto:


> parliamo di cose diverse


Cioè?



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tipo mia moglie, che conosci bene.
> La sua frase tipica e’:
> 
> non voglio questo.
> ...


Master e Slave? Ti chiameremo Sasha.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cioè?


io non parlo dello screzio sulla banale gestione delle cose di casa, se hai un progetto con una persona gli obiettivi devono essere condivisi, ovviamente
io parlo di qualcuno di stimolante a livello intellettuale, col quale scambiare opinioni anche diverse, col quale litigare anche, ma qualcuno che ti faccia ragionare e che ragioni insieme a te


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Con lei...ubbidisci
> Con le tue amichette....no


Pure con loro….io alle donne obbedisco sempre….



Etta ha detto:


> Master e Slave? Ti chiameremo Sasha.


Sempre slave….



ivanl ha detto:


> la mia fa ancora meglio: alla fine dice che comunque ho sbagliato


E noi ci scusiamo pure!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure con loro….io alle donne obbedisco sempre….


Se lo dici tu ok ci credo


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu ok ci credo


Ti ho mai disobbedito?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti ho mai disobbedito?


No... ma neanche troppo ascoltato


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non parlo dello screzio sulla banale gestione delle cose di casa, se hai un progetto con una persona gli obiettivi devono essere condivisi, ovviamente
> io parlo di qualcuno di stimolante a livello intellettuale, col quale scambiare opinioni anche diverse, col quale litigare anche, ma qualcuno che ti faccia ragionare e che ragioni insieme a te


Ma tenere testa significa anche “dare contro”, nel senso di non darle vinte, non solo che ti faccia ragionare.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma tenere testa significa anche “dare contro”, nel senso di non darle vinte, non solo che ti faccia ragionare.


O andarle incontro. Aprendosi al confronto.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No... ma neanche troppo ascoltato


Eh…ma posso migliorare!


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O andarle incontro. Aprendosi al confronto.


Dipende come ci si pone però.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende come ci si pone però.


Tu vuoi l uomo... modalità cagnolino...?


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende come ci si pone però.


No, dipende da quanto ci si desidera. Se ci si limita alcazzofiga allora lo si interpreta solo con un darle contro. Se si vuole un po’ di più, che sia extra o non extra, lo scontro diventa incontro.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tu vuoi l uomo... modalità cagnolino...?


No ma nemmeno uno con un carattere forte che ti scavalca.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No, dipende da quanto ci si desidera. Se ci si limita alcazzofiga allora lo si interpreta solo con un darle contro. Se si vuole un po’ di più, che sia extra o non extra, lo scontro diventa incontro.


Ci sono persone difficili da far ragionare. Quando una cosa è nera, ma loro la vedono bianca, non riesci a fargli cambiare idea manco morta.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No ma nemmeno uno con un carattere forte che ti scavalca.


Guarda...
Tieni conto che io mi annoio in tempo zero...avere accanto uno smidollato mi smonta dopo 15 minuti...
E che cazz...
L uomo deve avere i coglioni (non esserlo)...


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone difficili da far ragionare. Quando una cosa è nera, ma loro la vedono bianca, non riesci a fargli cambiare idea manco morta.


È tutto dipende sempre da quando ci si desidera.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda...
> Tieni conto che io mi annoio in tempo zero...avere accanto uno smidollato mi smonta dopo 15 minuti...
> E che cazz...
> L uomo deve avere i coglioni (non esserlo)...


Deve averli ma non per dare contro a te. Io un paio li avevo lasciati perché si litigava tre giorni sì e due no. Echepalle. Devo passare la vita con loro che si incazzano per nulla anche no.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> È tutto dipende sempre da quando ci si desidera.


Non sempre. Spesso il carattere prevale.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sempre. Spesso il carattere prevale.


solo perché non hai ancora provato a risiedere in una coppia vera, di extra o non extra e’ uguale, sempre coppia e’.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> *solo perché non hai ancora provato a risiedere in una coppia vera,* di extra o non extra e’ uguale, sempre coppia e’.


Come no? Ho avuto anche relazioni ufficiali.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come no? Ho avuto anche relazioni ufficiali.


Mai detto che non ne hai avute.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No ma nemmeno uno con un carattere forte che ti scavalca.


Io invece lo voglio il carattere forte, io ce l’ho e non voglio un sottoposto, voglio un mio pari


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mai detto che non ne hai avute.


Hai scritto: “Solo perché non hai ancora provato a risiedere in una coppia vera”.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io invece lo voglio il carattere forte, io ce l’ho e non voglio un sottoposto, voglio un mio pari


A me non piacciono quelli con il carattere forte. Sono gli stessi che poi, per una cavolata, ti bloccano sui social o non ti parlano per giorni.


----------



## ivanl (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Hai scritto: “Solo perché non hai ancora provato a risiedere in una coppia vera”.


fila perfettamente; sei tu che non hai capito


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A me non piacciono quelli con il carattere forte. Sono gli stessi che poi, per una cavolata, ti bloccano sui social o non ti parlano per giorni.


Anche mio figlio a 15 anni la pensava così 
Poi è cresciuto


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Hai scritto: “Solo perché non hai ancora provato a risiedere in una coppia vera”.


Si lo penso tuttora. 
Non penso di essere l’unico ad avere capito cosa ho scritto.
Amen se non capisci, poco cambia.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> fila perfettamente; sei tu che non hai capito


Io l’ho interpretata così.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche mio figlio a 15 anni la pensava così
> Poi è cresciuto


A me non piacciono quelli così. Non c’entra l’età.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se è amante sì.


Lo chiami e ci parli


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A me non piacciono quelli con il carattere forte. Sono gli stessi che poi, per una cavolata, ti bloccano sui social o non ti parlano per giorni.


no quelli sono deficienti e sono pure senza carattere, quello col carattere ti affronta e ti dice le cose in faccia


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo chiami e ci parli


Infatti con l’amante ci parlo.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no quelli sono deficienti e sono pure senza carattere, *quello col carattere ti affronta e ti dice le cose in faccia*


Ne conosco pochissimi. E non parlo solo di ex.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti con l’amante ci parlo.


Se mi riferivo al problema della grammatica scritta


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se mi riferivo al problema della grammatica scritta


Mi ero persa.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ne conosco pochissimi. E non parlo solo di ex.


allora non conosci gente con carattere


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> allora non conosci gente con carattere


E ne conosco tanti di uomini eh. Ma appunto non parlo solo di ex o di pretendenti. Anche conoscenti.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E ne conosco tanti di uomini eh. Ma appunto non parlo solo di ex o di pretendenti. Anche conoscenti.


tu conosci prepotenti magari, avere un carattere forte è diverso, io non ho mai cercato di prevaricare nessuno


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> allora non conosci gente con carattere


Bisogna vedere perché si blocca una persona. Ci possono essere motivi seri


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tu conosci prepotenti magari, avere un carattere forte è diverso, io non ho mai cercato di prevaricare nessuno


Non parlavo solo di prevaricare la anche di “evitare”. Se una persona fa qualcosa che a te non piace, ma non grave, la affronti o la blocchi?


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere perché si blocca una persona. Ci possono essere motivi seri


io sono stata bloccata da una ragazza perchè è convinta che io sia una strega e faccia il malocchio 



Etta ha detto:


> Non parlavo solo di prevaricare la anche di “evitare”. Se una persona fa qualcosa che a te non piace, ma non grave, la affronti o la blocchi?


io non blocco nessuno


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere perché si blocca una persona. Ci possono essere motivi seri


No io intendevo per motivi futili.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non blocco nessuno


Tanta stima per te allora.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Tanta stima per te allora.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sono stata bloccata da una ragazza perchè è convinta che io sia una strega e faccia il malocchio


Io, 5 anni fa dalla mia ex suocera, perché il figlio era stato male e pensava che io gli facessi pressione.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io, 5 anni fa dalla mia ex suocera, perché il figlio era stato male e pensava che io gli facessi pressione.


ma  tu credi al malocchio?


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma  tu credi al malocchio?


No. Però ho una bella dose di sfiga come hai potuto notare.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No. Però ho una bella dose di sfiga come hai potuto notare.


la sfiga ce l'hanno tutti


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No. Però ho una bella dose di sfiga come hai potuto notare.


La sfiga non è esattamente il non riuscire ad essere accompagnata a scopare.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La sfiga non è esattamente il non riuscire ad essere accompagnata a scopare.


Questa di chiama inettidudine.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questa di chiama inettidudine.


Appunto. InEtta.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la sfiga ce l'hanno tutti


Io negli ultimi mesi più che mai.


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La sfiga non è esattamente il non riuscire ad essere accompagnata a scopare.


Anche. Ovviamente non parlo di tragedie ma di piccole sfighe.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io negli ultimi mesi più che mai.


ma pensa a chi sta male o a chi è morto, che stanno peggio di te... su


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma pensa a chi sta male o a chi è morto, che stanno peggio di te... su


Infatti non parlavo di tragedie ma di piccole sfighe quotidiane.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti non parlavo di tragedie ma di piccole sfighe quotidiane.


Ma le hanno tutti dai....
A te cosa manca?
Hai una figlia...
Entrambi i genitori in vita.
Sei sana e probabilmente lo sono i tuoi
Lavori..
Hai un amante ..
Cazz magari evitiamo di lamentarci...
C è anche chi sta cercando un amante...e le selezioni le sta facendo pinco

Quindi....
Non frignare


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma le hanno tutti dai....
> A te cosa manca?
> Hai una figlia...
> Entrambi i genitori in vita.
> ...


Però ce l’ho lontano. E quando lo avevo vicino eravano in zona rossa ed il prof.era abbastanza moscio. C’è sempre comunque qualcosa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Però ce l’ho lontano. E quando lo avevo vicino eravano in zona rossa ed il prof.era abbastanza moscio. C’è sempre comunque qualcosa.


Beh Etta cazzo l hai scelto tu...quello moscio...
E una volta provato...potevi lasciarlo..
Non sputtanarlo su 2 forum...


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh Etta cazzo l hai scelto tu...quello moscio...
> E una volta provato...potevi lasciarlo..
> Non sputtanarlo su 2 forum...


Non lo sto sputtanando però è vero. Abitiamo a due passi e abbiamo scopato 4 volte in 4 mesi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non lo sto sputtanando però è vero. Abitiamo a due passi e abbiamo scopato 4 volte in 4 mesi.


Noooo...hai solo scritto ovunque che era moscio...
Oppss è il gestore che lo è?
Cazz mi sono persa tra i tuoi cazzi...mosci...


----------



## Etta (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noooo...hai solo scritto ovunque che era moscio...
> Oppss è il gestore che lo è?
> Cazz mi sono persa tra i tuoi cazzi...mosci...


Che poi il soprannome “moscio” lo aveva coniato Fausto. Comunque il gestore non è moscio. Se fossimo vicini altro che 4 volte in 4 mesi. 4 volte a settimana semmai.


----------



## Gennaro73 (24 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sposato, meglio se con figli.
> Con cognome lombardo, quantomeno padano Che finisce al lato di qua del Po.
> Brillante.
> Con un lavoro fisso.
> ...


Due domande:

1)età

2)é bona?


----------



## Cattivik (24 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sposato, meglio se con figli.


Ce l'ho...


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con cognome lombardo, quantomeno padano Che finisce al lato di qua del Po.


Ce l'ho...


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Brillante.


Ce l'ho... (argentil su di me fa faville)


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con un lavoro fisso.


Ce l'ho...


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Libero di Vedere l’amante solo di giorno da lunedì a venerdì.


Ce l'ho...


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Automunito, patente indifferente, purché guidi.


Ce l'ho... (aggiungo anche conducente carretti a traino animale)


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Amante dell’alcool da bere.


Ce l'ho... (Brunetta statte bona)


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non fumatore.


Ce l'ho...


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non nato prima del 71.


*Non Ce l'ho... però sono del 69...* 


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fisicamente atletico.


Ce l'ho... alla vista si... sulle prestazioni sorvoliamo


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non più alto di un 1,90 e non più basso di 1,70.


Ce l'ho...


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Durata in erezione non inferiore a due ore.


Ce l'ho... (vale giocare con il fuso orario )


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Generoso nel procurare orgasmi.


Ce l'ho... (faccio spesso la promozione prendi quattro paghi due)


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Queste le caratteristiche che la mia compagna di aperitivo pomeridiana cerca nel prossimo amante. Le ho detto che non avrei sindacato su nessun punto e su sua richiesta mi limito a fare casting come si suol dire.
> 
> Era qualche mese che non la vedevo, quando le ho chiesto come va con tuo marito? Va meglio, ma faccio le corna.
> 
> Faro‘ io un primo screening analizzando opportuna documentazione anagrafica senza testare di persona la parte fisica,  passerò a lei poi La Rosa di candidati.


Numero di cellulare 335 sei uno zero, uno zero sei, zero sei

Cattivik

PS ... il mio num di cellulare mi ha sempre dato a pensare... 

PS Certificaro Riina usato sicuro


----------



## Koala (24 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi il soprannome “moscio” lo aveva coniato Fausto. Comunque il gestore non è moscio. Se fossimo vicini altro che 4 volte in 4 mesi. 4 volte a settimana semmai.


Sempre da vedere se lui lo vuole… secondo me quando ti trasferirai lì non sarà sta Pasqua…


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Marzo 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ce l'ho...
> 
> Ce l'ho...
> 
> ...


Inoltro subito, ti contatterà direttamente lei se interessata, se già non ti conosce,


----------



## Cattivik (24 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche a te col Campari piace?





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Yes con l Aperol risulta troppo dolce...


... il campari con il bianco e non metteteci altro... vada retro satana!!!

Cattivik detto il calice


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Marzo 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... il campari con il bianco e non metteteci altro... vada retro satana!!!
> 
> Cattivik detto il calice


Quanti ricordi....
Un campari in 2 col bianco...
 miei amici da ragazza ci passavano i pomeriggi


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quanti ricordi....
> Un campari in 2 col bianco...
> miei amici da ragazza ci passavano i pomeriggi


Anche io ho ricordi piacevoli e dolorosi alo stesso tempo quando sento nominare il Campari con il bianco


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io ho ricordi piacevoli e dolorosi alo stesso tempo quando sento nominare il Campari con il bianco


Un pomeriggio in 2 sì sono fatti fuori una cassa di campari...e sono ancora vivi...
Abbiamo ingurgitato tonnellate di alcool...
Io in quel periodo andavo a vodka alla pesca


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Un pomeriggio in 2 sì sono fatti fuori una cassa di campari...e sono ancora vivi...
> Abbiamo ingurgitato tonnellate di alcool...
> Io in quel periodo andavo a vodka alla pesca


Il dolore non era riferito a sbronze . Mai prese


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il dolore non era riferito a sbronze . Mai prese


Dolore non era riferito nemmeno per me alle sbronze...ma alla malinconia....il tempo trascorso..
Pensavo ti riferissi a quello...
Ma...non volevo ...farti rivivere qualcosa di doloroso...Sorry..


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dolore non era riferito nemmeno per me alle sbronze...ma alla malinconia....il tempo trascorso..
> Pensavo ti riferissi a quello...
> Ma...non volevo ...farti rivivere qualcosa di doloroso...Sorry..


Ma figurati! Intanto non potevi saperlo e comunque avrei potuto non rispondere 
E si il dolore è malinconia hai detto bene, per un bel periodo passato finito


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Marzo 2022)

Va beh donne, quando aperitiviamo tutti insieme?


----------



## ladyred (24 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sposato, meglio se con figli.
> Con cognome lombardo, quantomeno padano Che finisce al lato di qua del Po.
> Brillante.
> Con un lavoro fisso.
> ...



Le ha quasi tutte il cantante  ma non avrà il contatto


----------



## Etta (24 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Sempre da vedere se lui lo vuole… secondo me quando ti trasferirai lì non sarà sta Pasqua…


È sempre lui che organizza per vederci quando sono giù.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Le ha quasi tutte il cantante  ma non avrà il contatto


Quasi non va bene.
Lei mi ha detto che questi sono i requisiti minimi da cui partire con la selezione.
il quasi, già parte male.


----------



## ladyred (24 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quasi non va bene.
> Lei mi ha detto che questi sono i requisiti minimi da cui partire con la selezione.
> il quasi, già parte male.



Molto difficile questa donna comunque


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quasi non va bene.
> Lei mi ha detto che questi sono i requisiti minimi da cui partire con la selezione.
> il quasi, già parte male.


Che senta Qualche agenzia interinale


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che senta Qualche agenzia interinale


Ha me. 
Le basto.
Sono da sempre un ottimo professionista del settore.
Gelosa?


----------



## Etta (24 Marzo 2022)

L’ha trovato o no l’amante?


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ha me.
> Le basto.
> Sono da sempre un ottimo professionista del settore.
> Gelosa?


Io non sono gelosa neanche di mio marito


----------



## Etta (24 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non sono gelosa neanche di mio marito


Come mai?


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come mai?


Perché sa che essendo così decrepita non può competere con la…carne fresca…


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> L’ha trovato o no l’amante?


Intanto che aspetto quello giusto, si diverte con quello sbagliato….


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché sa che essendo così decrepita non può competere con la…carne fresca…


esattamente 


Etta ha detto:


> Come mai?


carattere etta, solo carattere


----------



## Etta (25 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché sa che essendo così decrepita non può competere con la…carne fresca…


Eh vabbè.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non lo sto sputtanando però è vero. Abitiamo a due passi e abbiamo scopato 4 volte in 4 mesi.


Ma non sarai te che arrapi quanto un ferro da stiro?


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi il soprannome “moscio” lo aveva coniato Fausto. Comunque il gestore non è moscio. Se fossimo vicini altro che 4 volte in 4 mesi. 4 volte a settimana semmai.


La prima settimana.


----------



## Etta (26 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non sarai te che arrapi quanto un ferro da stiro?


No no ti assicuro che è il contrario. Era lui ad essere moscio e ad avere paura di essere sgamato dalla moglie.


----------



## Etta (26 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La prima settimana.


Sempre.


----------



## Etta (26 Marzo 2022)

Io, comunque, direi di aprire le selezioni anche per trovare un nuovo partner all’ex amante di @Edo69Edo. Se è così bella ed intelligente come dice lui, allora non farà fatica, no? Proponetevi.


----------



## Edo69Edo (26 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io, comunque, direi di aprire le selezioni anche per trovare un nuovo partner all’ex amante di @Edo69Edo. Se è così bella ed intelligente come dice lui, allora non farà fatica, no? Proponetevi.


Magari.. mi sentirei meno in colpa..


----------



## Etta (26 Marzo 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Magari.. mi sentirei meno in colpa..


Non si propone nessuno però. Peccato. Vorrà dire che riserverà la sua immensa bellezza solo per se stessa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non si propone nessuno però. Peccato. Vorrà dire che riserverà la sua immensa bellezza solo per se stessa.


@Etta ma onestamente?
Pensi che al momento la ex amante di Edo possa valutare di trovarsi un altro?
Ha altre priorità...trovare un amante non la contempla nemmeno...
Hai mai provato ad essere incinta e senza il papà del bambino verso il quale nutri un odio profondo?
Ecco provaci poi mi dici se la prima cosa che pensi al mattino appena apri gli occhi è"minchia voglio trovarmi uno"...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> @Etta ma onestamente?
> Pensi che al momento la ex amante di Edo possa valutare di trovarsi un altro?
> Ha altre priorità...trovare un amante non la contempla nemmeno...
> Hai mai provato ad essere incinta e senza il papà del bambino verso il quale nutri un odio profondo?
> Ecco provaci poi mi dici se la prima cosa che pensi al mattino appena apri gli occhi è"minchia voglio trovarmi uno"...


Ma tu la prendi sul serio?
Etta interviene ovunque in modo provocatorio.
Vuole solo essere vista.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu la prendi sul serio?
> Etta interviene ovunque in modo provocatorio.
> Vuole solo essere vista.


Si effettivamente potrebbe farlo solo ed esclusivamente per questo.... altrimenti avrebbe veramente dei...problemi...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si effettivamente potrebbe farlo solo ed esclusivamente per questo.... altrimenti avrebbe veramente dei...problemi...


Fa sempre come il ragazzino o la ragazzina che tutti abbiamo avuto in classe che aveva sempre una domanda da fare, una battuta fuori luogo da dire e che disturbava la classe.


----------



## Edo69Edo (26 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> @Etta ma onestamente?
> Pensi che al momento la ex amante di Edo possa valutare di trovarsi un altro?
> Ha altre priorità...trovare un amante non la contempla nemmeno...
> Hai mai provato ad essere incinta e senza il papà del bambino verso il quale nutri un odio profondo?
> Ecco provaci poi mi dici se la prima cosa che pensi al mattino appena apri gli occhi è"minchia voglio trovarmi uno"...


Tutto vero, ma non credo che provi odio profondo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Marzo 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Tutto vero, ma non credo che provi odio profondo.


Beh...io ti odierei...
C


----------



## Edo69Edo (26 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh...io ti odierei...
> C


Magari anche lei....sicuramente se non le rivolgo più la parole lo farà. Più che altro lei non sa quanto sto soffrendo, a volte ho la sensazione che pensi che io me la goda, che me ne frego, che viva chissà quale idillio amoroso. Potrei farle capire che sto vivendo un inferno ma non so quanto sia intelligente come mossa.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Magari anche lei....sicuramente se non le rivolgo più la parole lo farà. Più che altro lei non sa quanto sto soffrendo, a volte ho la sensazione che pensi che io me la goda, che me ne frego, che viva chissà quale idillio amoroso. Potrei farle capire che sto vivendo un inferno ma non so quanto sia intelligente come mossa.


Intelligente ricominciare a usarla come discarica emotiva?
Dici che sia intelligente?


----------



## Edo69Edo (26 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intelligente ricominciare a usarla come discarica emotiva?
> Dici che sia intelligente?


No, l'intento era l'opposto: non mi sto occupando di te non perché ti odio o perché non mi importa niente, ma perché ho bisogno di confrontarmi e affrontare questa montagna prima di potermi relazionare a te. Non voglio che pensi che viva una vita idilliaca con mia moglie.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Marzo 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Magari anche lei....sicuramente se non le rivolgo più la parole lo farà. Più che altro lei non sa quanto sto soffrendo, a volte ho la sensazione che pensi che io me la goda, che me ne frego, che viva chissà quale idillio amoroso. Potrei farle capire che sto vivendo un inferno ma non so quanto sia intelligente come mossa.


Sono senza parole....non so nemmeno cosa risponderti .....
Sono basita...


----------



## Edo69Edo (26 Marzo 2022)

Scusa ma non ho capito il motivo di essere basiti rispetto a questo messaggio in particolare. Devo proprio ragionare male io.


----------



## Etta (26 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> @Etta ma onestamente?
> Pensi che al momento la ex amante di Edo possa valutare di trovarsi un altro?
> Ha altre priorità...trovare un amante non la contempla nemmeno...
> Hai mai provato ad essere incinta e senza il papà del bambino verso il quale nutri un odio profondo?
> Ecco provaci poi mi dici se la prima cosa che pensi al mattino appena apri gli occhi è"minchia voglio trovarmi uno"...


Ovviamente non nell’immediato, ma spero per lei che possa trovare un uomo che davvero le voglia bene, a differenza di Edo. E comunque non amante ma ufficiale semmai.


----------



## Etta (26 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu la prendi sul serio?
> Etta interviene ovunque in modo provocatorio.
> Vuole solo essere vista.


Ovviamente la mia era una battuta, ma come detto sopra, spero per lei che trovi qualcuno che la ami.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Marzo 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho capito il motivo di essere basiti rispetto a questo messaggio in particolare. Devo proprio ragionare male io.


Ascolta ...
Il ho avuto un rapporto malato...
Ma tu superi abbondantemente il mio ex ..
Non so veramente cosa dirti se non coprirti di insulti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ovviamente non nell’immediato, ma spero per lei possa trovare un uomo che davvero le voglia bene, a differenza di Edo. E comunque non amante ma ufficiale semmai.


E certo .. così avrebbe senso ..
Ma non puoi certo cercarlo qui...


----------



## Etta (26 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E certo .. così avrebbe senso ..
> Ma non puoi certo cercarlo qui...


Infatti la mia era una battuta. Secondo te uno del forum andrebbe a provarci con la ex di Edo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti la mia era una battuta. Secondo te uno del forum andrebbe a provarci con la ex di Edo?


Appunto...
Ma era una battuta del cazzo...


----------



## Koala (26 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si effettivamente potrebbe farlo solo ed esclusivamente per questo.... altrimenti avrebbe veramente dei...problemi...


Voleva semplicemente essere simpatica


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Voleva semplicemente essere simpatica



Azz ..mica l avevo capito!
Allora a breve ci chiederà di fare un gruppo su WhatsApp...


----------



## Koala (26 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Azz ..mica l avevo capito!
> Allora a breve ci chiederà di fare un gruppo su WhatsApp...


Telegram… con geolocalizzazione disattivata ovvio


----------



## Edo69Edo (26 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ascolta ...
> Il ho avuto un rapporto malato...
> Ma tu superi abbondantemente il mio ex ..
> Non so veramente cosa dirti se non coprirti di insulti


Mi spiace per il tuo rapporto. Sicuramente anche io dovrò rivedere molte cose nella mia vita, speravo di farlo in modo diverso.


----------



## Edo69Edo (26 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ovviamente non nell’immediato, ma spero per lei che possa trovare un uomo che davvero le voglia bene, a differenza di Edo. E comunque non amante ma ufficiale semmai.


Lo troverà. Comunque eravamo ufficiali inizialmente..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Telegram… con geolocalizzazione disattivata ovvio



Ovviamente...
Meglio di wa... perché puoi nascondere il numero


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho capito il motivo di essere basiti rispetto a questo messaggio in particolare. Devo proprio ragionare male io.


Sì ragioni male.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Voleva semplicemente essere simpatica


Anche il compagno o la compagna di classe che faceva ridere tutti, ma non lasciava la concentrazione per ascoltare.


----------



## Etta (26 Marzo 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Lo troverà. Comunque eravamo ufficiali inizialmente..


Lo so. Ma poi le cose sono cambiate.


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Telegram… con geolocalizzazione disattivata ovvio


io credo di avercela ma chi mi scrive a me ?


----------



## Etta (26 Marzo 2022)

Ma perché non apriamo davvero un gruppo Telegram? Tanto appunto non si vede il numero.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma perché non apriamo davvero un gruppo Telegram? Tanto appunto non si vede il numero.


Ok ...
Il primo contatto sono io...


----------



## Etta (26 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ok ...
> Il primo contatto sono io...


Apri il gruppo.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Marzo 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Magari anche lei....sicuramente se non le rivolgo più la parole lo farà. Più che altro lei non sa quanto sto soffrendo, a volte ho la sensazione che pensi che io me la goda, che me ne frego, che viva chissà quale idillio amoroso. Potrei farle capire che sto vivendo un inferno ma non so quanto sia intelligente come mossa.


Io ti scioglierei nellacido e starei lì a guardare.


----------



## perplesso (26 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io ti scioglierei nell'acido e starei lì a guardare.


dubito, l'odore sarebbe insopportabile.   consiglierei un aerosol alle larve di naegleria.   ed una birra artigianale da sorseggiare nel mentre


----------



## Edo69Edo (27 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io ti scioglierei nellacido e starei lì a guardare.


Gentilissimo


----------



## Edo69Edo (27 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dubito, l'odore sarebbe insopportabile.   consiglierei un aerosol alle larve di naegleria.   ed una birra artigianale da sorseggiare nel mentre


Grazie mille!


----------



## Cattivik (27 Marzo 2022)

... non ho seguito bene il tutto ma da quel poco che ho capito lui, per la sua reazione all'accaduto, sarebbe da prendere a schiaffi a due alla volta finché diventano dispari... anche se temo che l'unico risultato sarebbe l'indolenzimento della mano dello schiaffeggiatore.

Ma la cosa che mi lascia basito è come possa essere accaduto... Nostalgici di Ogino Knaus...

Cattivik


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... non ho seguito bene il tutto ma da quel poco che ho capito lui, per la sua reazione all'accaduto, sarebbe da prendere a schiaffi a due alla volta finché diventano dispari... anche se temo che l'unico risultato sarebbe l'indolenzimento della mano dello schiaffeggiatore.
> 
> Ma la cosa che mi lascia basito è come possa essere accaduto... Nostalgici di Ogino Knaus...
> 
> Cattivik


Sì è rotto il preservativo.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Marzo 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... non ho seguito bene il tutto ma da quel poco che ho capito lui, per la sua reazione all'accaduto, sarebbe da prendere a schiaffi a due alla volta finché diventano dispari... anche se temo che l'unico risultato sarebbe l'indolenzimento della mano dello schiaffeggiatore.
> 
> Ma la cosa che mi lascia basito è come possa essere accaduto... Nostalgici di Ogino Knaus...
> 
> Cattivik


C’è un post apposito dove racconta tutte le sue boiate. Magari la prossima volta che ti siedi sul vater anziché il catalogo del postal market, potresti consultare il racconto.


----------



## Cattivik (28 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì è rotto il preservativo.


Mai successo...

Cattivik


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Mai successo...
> 
> Cattivik


A me più volte.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Marzo 2022)

A me una volta capitò che il mio ragazzo uscì e il preservativo rimase dentro...non vi dico la paura!!! iniziai a piangere perché pensavo di dover andare al pronto soccorso per farlo togliere...fortuna ce la fece lui ad estrarlo!!!...Non so cosa successe, lo facevamo sempre con il preservativo, mai successo...solo il pensiero mi fa venire ancora i brividi....


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> A me una volta capitò che il mio ragazzo uscì e il preservativo rimase dentro...non vi dico la paura!!! iniziai a piangere perché pensavo di dover andare al pronto soccorso per farlo togliere...fortuna ce la fece lui ad estrarlo!!!...Non so cosa successe, lo facevamo sempre con il preservativo, mai successo...solo il pensiero mi fa venire ancora i brividi....


Meglio un preservativo che una carota o un limone.
Da spiegare intendo, al pronto soccorso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Meglio un preservativo che una carota o un limone.
> Da spiegare intendo, al pronto soccorso.


Non era tanto lo spiegare al pronto soccorso che mi preoccupava...ero terrorizzata dal doverlo dire a mio babbo!!! più che altro avevo paura per l'incolumità del mio ragazzo di allora


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> A me una volta capitò che il mio ragazzo uscì e il preservativo rimase dentro...non vi dico la paura!!! iniziai a piangere perché pensavo di dover andare al pronto soccorso per farlo togliere...fortuna ce la fece lui ad estrarlo!!!...Non so cosa successe, lo facevamo sempre con il preservativo, mai successo...solo il pensiero mi fa venire ancora i brividi....


È successo a un’altra che l’aveva scritto qui. Era andata dal ginecologo.
Mi domando sempre come possa una donna sessualmente attiva avere una conoscenza così approssimativa del proprio corpo da immaginarsi infinita e di dover arrivare chissà dove per recuperare un preservativo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È successo a un’altra che l’aveva scritto qui. Era andata dal ginecologo.
> Mi domando sempre come possa una donna sessualmente attiva avere una conoscenza così approssimativa del proprio corpo da immaginarsi infinita e di dover arrivare chissà dove per recuperare un preservativo.


Sto parlando di una cosa successa un sacco di anni fa.....chiamarmi donna non era proprio esatto!!!...erano le prime cavolate che si facevano


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sto parlando di una cosa successa un sacco di anni fa.....chiamarmi donna non era proprio esatto!!!...erano le prime cavolate che si facevano


Dicevo in generale.
La ex utente era stata sostenuta da molte, confermando l’idea di vagina come antro misterioso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dicevo in generale.
> La ex utente era stata sostenuta da molte, confermando l’idea di vagina come antro misterioso.


Un buco nerosenza fondo...


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dicevo in generale.
> La ex utente era stata sostenuta da molte, confermando l’idea di vagina come antro misterioso.


...era da chiederle come l'avesse usata fino a quel momento?!


----------



## omicron (28 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È successo a un’altra che l’aveva scritto qui. Era andata dal ginecologo.
> Mi domando sempre come possa una donna sessualmente attiva avere una conoscenza così approssimativa del proprio corpo da immaginarsi infinita e di dover arrivare chissà dove per recuperare un preservativo.


A me hanno raccontato di peggio… donna con brutta infiammazione vaginale, va dalla ginecologa e questa trova un preservativo spiaccicato in fondo, il marito aspettava fuori e questa gli fa “ma che combinate? Ma non vi eravate accorti che si era sfilato il preservativo?”
Solo che lui non usava il preservativo 
Loro hanno divorziato e 
La ginecologa si è presa una denuncia


----------



## ivanl (28 Marzo 2022)

una volpe, la ginecologa


----------



## omicron (28 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> una volpe, la ginecologa


Era amica della coppia e non ha pensato di chiedere prima alla moglie


----------



## ivanl (28 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Era amica della coppia e non ha pensato di chiedere prima alla moglie


pure peggio


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Era amica della coppia e non ha pensato di chiedere prima alla moglie


una volpe schiacciata sulla via


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me hanno raccontato di peggio… donna con brutta infiammazione vaginale, va dalla ginecologa e questa trova un preservativo spiaccicato in fondo, il marito aspettava fuori e questa gli fa “ma che combinate? Ma non vi eravate accorti che si era sfilato il preservativo?”
> Solo che lui non usava il preservativo
> Loro hanno divorziato e
> La ginecologa si è presa una denuncia


 preservativo che crea infezione perché smarrito nell’antro?


----------



## Lostris (28 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> preservativo che crea infezione perché smarrito nell’antro?


A me da ragazza era rimasto un pezzetto di assorbente interno


----------



## omicron (28 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> pure peggio


Infatti so che ha dovuto pagare un risarcimento
Ma non so di quanto 


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> una volpe schiacciata sulla via


Segreto professionale questo sconosciuto


Brunetta ha detto:


> preservativo che crea infezione perché smarrito nell’antro?


Ma chissà da quanto era lì e lei aveva avuto rapporti… e mi sa pure parecchi


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me da ragazza era rimasto un pezzetto di assorbente interno


 e te lo togli


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Infatti so che ha dovuto pagare un risarcimento
> Ma non so di quanto
> 
> Segreto professionale questo sconosciuto
> ...


A me sembra poco credibile.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me da ragazza era rimasto un pezzetto di assorbente interno


O cazz... perché si può rompere?
Questo non l avevo mai immaginato...
Io temo la rottura del cordoncino...ma non dell' assorbente...


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O cazz... perché si può rompere?
> Questo non l avevo mai immaginato...
> Io temo la rottura del cordoncino...ma non dell' assorbente...


Si...il cordoncino si può rompere...e non è piacevole recuperare l'assorbente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si...il cordoncino si può rompere...e non è piacevole recuperare l'assorbente


Infatti prima di infilarlo...lo testo...lo tiro un pochetto...
Una mia amica è finita in PS perché non riusciva a toglierlo da sola ..


----------



## ivanl (28 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti prima di infilarlo...lo testo...lo tiro un pochetto...
> Una mia amica è finita in PS perché non riusciva a toglierlo da sola ..


secondo me un volontario lo trovava, a chiedere


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si...il cordoncino si può rompere...e non è piacevole recuperare l'assorbente


Allora sei rimasta all’antro misterioso?
Basta un dito.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> secondo me un volontario lo trovava, a chiedere


Daiiiii......minchia anche no....
Al primo appuntamento..ti immagini la tipa che ti guarda con occhi sognanti...e ti chiede di recuperarle l assorbente?


----------



## ivanl (28 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Daiiiii......minchia anche no....
> Al primo appuntamento..ti immagini la tipa che ti guarda con occhi sognanti...e ti chiede di recuperarle l assorbente?


potrebbe essere perversamente eccitante


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora sei rimasta all’antro misterioso?
> Basta un dito.


sempre schifo fa....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> potrebbe essere perversamente eccitante


Oddioooooo.....
Anche no...


----------



## Ulisse (28 Marzo 2022)

sarà che ultimamente ne vedo pochissima però, a memoria, non me la ricordo chissà quando larga e profonda.
Le tasche del cappotto sono più capienti.

tutta sta facilità a perderci qualcosa dentro la vedo eccessiva
specialmente detto da una donna che già nella borsa mette e trova di tutto


----------



## omicron (28 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra poco credibile.


non ci credere che problema c'è?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> sempre schifo fa....


Cosa fa schifo? La TUA vagina? Il TUO sangue mestruale?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> sarà che ultimamente ne vedo pochissima però, a memoria, non me la ricordo chissà quando larga e profonda.
> Le tasche del cappotto sono più capienti.
> 
> tutta sta facilità a perderci qualcosa dentro la vedo eccessiva
> specialmente detto da una donna che già nella borsa mette e trova di tutto


Io ho idea che alcune donne considerino la vagina uno spazio extraterritoriale di sola competenza di amanti e medici.
I suddetti possono infilare dita e altro, loro no.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa fa schifo? La TUA vagina? Il TUO sangue mestruale?


il sangue...a me fa schifo...e non ci posso fare niente


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> il sangue...a me fa schifo...e non ci posso fare niente


Mi dispiace.


----------



## Lostris (28 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> e te lo togli


Ma non mi ero accorta minimamente di nulla.
Ti pare che altrimenti non me lo toglievo?


----------



## Lostris (28 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O cazz... perché si può rompere?
> Questo non l avevo mai immaginato...
> Io temo la rottura del cordoncino...ma non dell' assorbente...


No no il cordoncino non si era rotto. 
Non so come sia potuto accadere ma era un piccolo residuo di assorbente.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> No no il cordoncino non si era rotto.
> Non so come sia potuto accadere ma era un piccolo residuo di assorbente.


Comunque ho presentato una rosa di candidati alla ragazza tra cui anche alcuni di questo forum che spero non ci abbiano ancora provato. Ora sta valutando, quindi per conto mio, la ricerca e‘ chiusa e il lavoro l’ho fatto.

Ora la parte più bella…mi pagherà!


----------



## Lostris (28 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Comunque ho presentato una rosa di candidati alla ragazza tra cui anche alcuni di questo forum che spero non ci abbiano ancora provato. Ora sta valutando, quindi per conto mio, la ricerca e‘ chiusa e il lavoro l’ho fatto.
> 
> Ora la parte più bella…mi pagherà!


Temevo avessi risposto sull'assorbente perduto   

Quando sarà, non si può dichiarare il (o i) vincitore?


----------



## Koala (28 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me da ragazza era rimasto un pezzetto di assorbente interno


Quest’estate mia zia cercava il suo tampax, panico non si trovava, mia nonna con gli occhiali a cercarlo… PANICO! chi l’ha trovato? Mio zio, nella spazzatura, ancora nel tubetto di plastica…


----------



## Koala (28 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Comunque ho presentato una rosa di candidati alla ragazza tra cui anche alcuni di questo forum che spero non ci abbiano ancora provato. Ora sta valutando, quindi per conto mio, la ricerca e‘ chiusa e il lavoro l’ho fatto.
> 
> Ora la parte più bella…mi pagherà!


In natura?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Temevo avessi risposto sull'assorbente perduto
> 
> Quando sarà, non si può dichiarare il (o i) vincitore?


Lo farà lui se lo desidererà. Io tutelo la privacy altrui.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> In natura?


Penso proprio di sì….


----------



## omicron (28 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Penso proprio di sì….


Pollo? Conigli? Pomodori?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Pollo? Conigli? Pomodori?


Sceglierà lei.


----------



## omicron (28 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sceglierà lei.


Piselli ?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Piselli ?


A cosa si deve questa curiosità?


----------



## omicron (28 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A cosa si deve questa curiosità?


Non ho niente da fare per 5 minuti


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ho niente da fare per 5 minuti


Io vado a stendere i panni, a portar fuori il multipack ed a fare due coccoline a mia moglie. Buona notte.


----------

